# Anyone know what mpg you get out of the new argos 747-2?



## fairways

Does any one know what the mpg you get out of the new argos 747-2 please 
now i know it does 23 to 25 miles


----------



## 100836

fairways said:


> Does any one know what the mpg you get out of the new argos 747-2 please


i am getting just over 20 out of my 05 model 747, however mine is 175 hp


----------



## 92180

I get an average of 23 mpg with my 05 747 it has 6000 miles on it and that is when towing a Smart on a trailer.

A747-2 for sale check out the online for sale listing


----------



## UncleNorm

*new argos*

Hi. I've looked in the new argos catalogue and can't find mention of the 747-2! I really would like one.

Humour transplants needed?
UncleNorm


----------



## 92180

I have looked the the German web site for Burstner and again no mention. 

I see that the roof line is not flat as on the previous model and that the front side locker door is not double height. I take it it is still a double floor model but I can't see how with the raised roof . 

Anyone have personal insight.


----------



## 104348

*new burstner 747 argos*

The photos on the net of the new 747 argos are of the prototype which was on show at the nec in feb.The first batch arrives into the uk at the end of may / beginning of june. when they do arrive the will have a few modifications to the prototype,one of them will be a large locker door on the drivers side. they do have a double floor offering massive amounts of storage.this new model has undergone a huge transformation on the previous model and is nearly 2.5ft longer.it really is something else. The dealers don't have any precise figures for the mpg, but as this model is fitted with the new 3.0 ltr multi-jet (157 bhp),it will pull with ease and should according to the dealers,return around 28 mpg,more on a long steady run!!!


----------



## 96299

*Re: new burstner 747 argos*



stripper said:


> The photos on the net of the new 747 argos are of the prototype which was on show at the nec in feb.The first batch arrives into the uk at the end of may / beginning of june. when they do arrive the will have a few modifications to the prototype,one of them will be a large locker door on the drivers side. they do have a double floor offering massive amounts of storage.this new model has undergone a huge transformation on the previous model and is nearly 2.5ft longer.it really is something else. The dealers don't have any precise figures for the mpg, but as this model is fitted with the new 3.0 ltr multi-jet (157 bhp),it will pull with ease and should according to the dealers,return around 28 mpg,more on a long steady run!!!


mmmm...Just need to win the lotto now  I wonder how much you could get one for with a good bit of hagling :?: :wink:


----------



## 96299

just read in which motorcaravan that the new swift 669 tag axle whilst on test returned a poorly 16.5 mpg  Hope the burstner is a little less spiteful at the pumps because it is now on my short list.


----------



## 104705

Does anyone know the model which is the equivalent of the Argos 747 but without the overcab bed?

Thanks


----------



## 96299

there still seems to be no info on MPG for the new Argos and thats after talking to about four dealers who didn`t have a clue. :roll: Does anyone know the answer to the original question yet?


----------



## fairways

HughJardon said:


> fairways said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one know what the mpg you get out of the new argos 747-2 please
> 
> 
> 
> i am getting just over 20 out of my 05 model 747, however mine is 175 hp
Click to expand...

Just took a new 747-2 to van bitz and it done 23 to 25 miles to the gallon


----------



## fairways

*Re: new burstner 747 argos*



stripper said:


> The photos on the net of the new 747 argos are of the prototype which was on show at the nec in feb.The first batch arrives into the uk at the end of may / beginning of june. when they do arrive the will have a few modifications to the prototype,one of them will be a large locker door on the drivers side. they do have a double floor offering massive amounts of storage.this new model has undergone a huge transformation on the previous model and is nearly 2.5ft longer.it really is something else. The dealers don't have any precise figures for the mpg, but as this model is fitted with the new 3.0 ltr multi-jet (157 bhp),it will pull with ease and should according to the dealers,return around 28 mpg,more on a long steady run!!!


they have made the back bed room with more cupbourds and shelving and have done away with the left hand side window.


----------



## EdsMH

Our new Argos did 18.7mpg on its first fuel from the dealer with zero to 250 miles on the engine. The next fuel load is going through at 19.7mpg with 450miles on the clock. Can't wait for it to loosen up a bit.

How many miles has your engine done fairways?

Ed


----------



## 96299

fairways said:


> HughJardon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairways said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one know what the mpg you get out of the new argos 747-2 please
> 
> 
> 
> i am getting just over 20 out of my 05 model 747, however mine is 175 hp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just took a new 747-2 to van bitz and it done 23 to 25 miles to the gallon
Click to expand...

Ed..You must have a lead foot my friend :lol:


----------



## EdsMH

Probably...lol

Just need to go to France where diesel is much cheaper then


----------



## 96299

Only trip I`ve done in my van  is back from dealers.140 mile and returned 18.9 8O Going away next friday so will see what the next lot of fuel returns? hope it gets better with age!

steve


----------



## 96299

Only trip I`ve done in my van is back from dealers.140 mile and returned 18.9 8O Going away next friday so will see what the next lot of fuel returns? hope it gets better with age!

ps Speed was always in between 60-70 but tried to keep it to the former,honest.  

steve


----------



## EdsMH

*MPG or is it GPM?*

Steve

As per discussion previously I am now getting 19.7mpg with just under 1000 miles on engine. Definitely getting looser and pulling better up hills as everything beds in. Fiat dealer reckons they loosen up progressively to 12,000 miles and the enines are good for 300,000 miles?!! Got some driving to do then....lol :wink:

Ed


----------



## 100836

i would expect the low 20s at best.

mine is still running in at 11k miles so a bit more thrashing needed i suspect.

the 2.8 jtds are good for 300k but i doubt the new 3.0 litre units have been proven to 300k miles unless i have missed something

the new vans look great by the way.


----------

